# Crew Cab Pickup for UberX



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

I've been doing UberEats in a 1999 GMC Suburban and now in my 1999 Crown Vic since I'm selling the Suburban, but I'm always thinking about what my next vehicle will be. I'd like to get a crew cab pickup, and am considering a crew cab Chevy Colorado, probably an 08-12 model year with the 4 or 5 cylinder engine and 2wd (not 4x4) to get the best fuel economy possible (rated for about 18 city/24hwy/20 combined).

If I have a tonneau cover or camper shell to put people's stuff (since it doesn't have a trunk), does a crew cab pickup qualify for UberX?

I've seen a few threads on here of people using full-size trucks like F-150s and Silverados, but with the downward trend in rates, I can't imagine this makes sense since those get even worse fuel economy.

This wouldn't be my full-time job so I don't want to buy a fuel-sipping little economy car just for this, but the ability to do it in spare time just for an extra few bucks to help pay on a newer vehicle would be fantastic.

Thank you for any input!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not the best mileage,but it qualifies.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah, people use crew cabs bigger than your proposed Colorado in my city for airport duty, and both Uber & Fasten were quick to approve an F150 crew cab that I borrowed while my vehicle was in the shop. 
If you want space, though.. It might not hurt to find some sort of 3-row SUV so you can do XL.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> Yeah, people use crew cabs bigger than your proposed Colorado in my city for airport duty, and both Uber & Fasten were quick to approve an F150 crew cab that I borrowed while my vehicle was in the shop.
> If you want space, though.. It might not hurt to find some sort of 3-row SUV so you can do XL.


Thanks, can I do UberXL with a Tahoe if it has 3rd row seating? I do believe the 2000+ models do, and I could probably buy an 04 or so within the next few months... I know that there is not a major price difference between a Tahoe and Suburban 1500, but that Tahoe is so much easier to park, though actually I can park my old Suburban like a boss after owning it for a year


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

If you're going to be rolling with 13 mpg.. go for the Tahoe. Yeah, if it's got 3 rows and 7 sets of seat belts (6 pax plus driver), it'll qualify for XL. I'd probably go the minivan route myself for better handling and fuel economy, but if you're using this for yourself *and* Uber, the extra ride height and towing capacity might be useful.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> If you're going to be rolling with 13 mpg.. go for the Tahoe. Yeah, if it's got 3 rows and 7 sets of seat belts (6 pax plus driver), it'll qualify for XL. I'd probably go the minivan route myself for better handling and fuel economy, but if you're using this for yourself *and* Uber, the extra ride height and towing capacity might be useful.


Alright, Tahoe it is


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I always wanted a Colorado,with 5 cylinder,4 wheel drive crew cab.
I heard the 5 cylinder is good for towing,like the old Ford straight 6 was.
Saw a Dodge with the Cummings diesel for sale in an auction . . . now that's a pulling machine.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I used to drive a 5-cylinder single cab Colorado as a patrol truck on a residential security job a decade ago. That truck went up and down the 45 degree angle hills in the neighborhood every day, 24/7 without a hitch. The 4.3L V6 the older generation S10s used had more low-end torque, but the 3.5L 5 in the Colorado could pull quite well once you let it rev up a little.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dogemuffins said:


> I've been doing UberEats in a 1999 GMC Suburban and now in my 1999 Crown Vic since I'm selling the Suburban, but I'm always thinking about what my next vehicle will be. I'd like to get a crew cab pickup, and am considering a crew cab Chevy Colorado, probably an 08-12 model year with the 4 or 5 cylinder engine and 2wd (not 4x4) to get the best fuel economy possible (rated for about 18 city/24hwy/20 combined).
> 
> If I have a tonneau cover or camper shell to put people's stuff (since it doesn't have a trunk), does a crew cab pickup qualify for UberX?
> 
> ...


5 cylinder engine? I didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Chevrolet used 'em in the pickups because the full-size Vortec 4200 (4.2L I6) was too long for the hood. Volvos, Audis and VWs use inline 5 cylinder engines as well.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

Well I've been looking a little more and a crew cab Colorado is a worse deal than a Tahoe and only gets like 2-3MPG worse and is much harder to find. And while a Suburban is basically the same price and only loses maybe 1MPG for the extra weight, and would allow UberXL, I just don't want to deal with daily-driving something that long again, so I am sure I'm going to get a Tahoe as my next vehicle, especially because it rides smoother (I owned a Colorado extended cab a few years ago and it was not the smoothest ride, though the crew cab would probably ride better due to better distribution)... and a smooth ride means happier passengers. And if I got the Colorado, camper shells and/or tonneu covers are not cheap, since they aren't that popular. Besides, when it's paid off, I can't slap a supercharger kit on a Colorado, but on a Tahoe, I can  I wonder what Uber's policy on customized vehicles is if it looks stock from the outside, has stock sounding exhaust, and I drive it like a stock vehicle when I'm Ubering...?


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

dogemuffins said:


> Thanks, can I do UberXL with a Tahoe if it has 3rd row seating? I do believe the 2000+ models do, and I could probably buy an 04 or so within the next few months... I know that there is not a major price difference between a Tahoe and Suburban 1500, but that Tahoe is so much easier to park, though actually I can park my old Suburban like a boss after owning it for a year


I highly recommend a Ford Expedition with 3rd row over a Tahoe. I looked at both and if you are talking about years around 2004 2005 2006 etc believe me the Expedition is much nicer due to a full size back seat (3rd row). The back seat on a Tahoe or Yukon of that year is small with not enough leg room for adults because the seat is sitting on a raised floor and if you sit there your knees go way up and not comfortable plus it is narrower than the 2nd row. My 2006 Ford Expedition with 3rd row has much more room with a full size 3rd row. And they are usually less $ because not as popular. And probably better mechanically. I got mine for $5K and it was in almost perfect condition. I find it to be the best possible vehicle to use for XL. and way better than a minivan because it is a lot tougher better suspension etc. I can easily do things like last night I left my house at midnite and was home at 1am and made a quick $45 in fare and tips because I was able to go do a couple XL rides in which one of them was 9 people so extra cash tips. I also have a honda minivan but I never let 9 people in it even if they can squeeze in because it is too much strain on the suspension, tires, etc. But a truck/suv is made to haul that much weight. So, not as good of mileage as I would get with a minivan but much tougher vehicle and probably will need less $ in repairs/maint too.

And I get 11mpg in winter and 13mpg in summer and my market pays only $.75 per mile for X and they finally added XL at $1.40/mile a few weeks ago. I have hardly any depreciation due to the year and mileage and I can go out and make $30 to $40/hr at these rates after deducting all operating expenses including fuel by hitting surges and tips.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

I Uber in a 2015 RAM 1500 EcoDiesel crew cab. I tuned it and am getting 27 mpg in town. Was getting 23 before. On the highway I get 31+ at 70 MPH.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I was the first truck on the Uber platform back in april of 2015. I used a Ram 1500 credit cab sport, fully loaded, it was great. It turned 4 cylinders off when not needed to save gas.I had been doing Lyft with my truck since 2014 but Uber kept telling meno since i was a "truck". after months of emails and talking to corporate I got my truck manually added into the system as they saw that I had enough space for X and was a very nice truck. I like to call myself the pioneer for UberX trucks! don't knock them!


----------



## Seeker7 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi guys! I am wanting to use my Ram 1500 for Uber. Its a quad cab. I can only work a flexible job right now. Do you think I can make a bot of money? I don't think I can turn 4 cylinders off. Thanks!


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm back with an 05 Dodge Ram 1500 that was given to me... for free. My other car that I have now (08 Ford Excape) would need a new door and three tires and maybe seat covers to quality for Uber so I might try it in the Ram. I take it I need to get a toolbox since it doesn't have a trunk?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> Chevrolet used 'em in the pickups because the full-size Vortec 4200 (4.2L I6) was too long for the hood. Volvos, Audis and VWs use inline 5 cylinder engines as well.


He probably doesnt know about the 3 cylinder engines either.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> He probably doesnt know about the 3 cylinder engines either.


lol first time somebody came into the parts store asking for three spark plugs i did a double take but since then i've come across those old geo metros a few times. not too many of them still on the road it seems.


----------

